# Lucky in hospital - UTI



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

When I came home, I noticed that pee on his pad had a bit of pink tinge. Tonight it happened again. So I took him to the emergency vet. They took xrays and he does not have stones. They think he has a UTI and are keeping him overnight to give him subdermal fluids and injections of antibiotics. They are hoping that that will flush him out. So I am hoping it is a simple UTI. I need to call them around 10 tomorrow.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so happy to know that Luck does not have stones. I, too, am hoping that it is just a simple UTI. 

You already know I am thinking about you two. I hope you get some much needed rest and that Luck is back home with you tomorrow. Lots of hugs for both of you.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Simple or not it still worries me. Get well Lucky. Belle Belle and Petey


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Get well soon Lucky!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Poor baby  . I hope he will feel better very soon. Please keep us posted. Praying for you guys.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh no...poor baby! Hopefully it is nothing serious, Walter. At least there are no stones, that's a positive!
I will be watching for your update tomorrow morning 🙏🏻


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ohhhh, our sweet boy!
Do you think his meds contribute to the UTI? I sure hope not. Kitzel & Lisi know how this feels & sending loving wishes for a quick recovery w/no lingering issues. W. the liver shunt anything is extra worrisome! 
It must feel strange to be in your home w/out that sweet guy there?
Big hugs to you Walter!
Let us know & we will hold you both close in our hearts.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for a speedy recovery. Get well Lucky!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh no, poor Lucky. So glad it's not stones and praying he's able to come home today.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They were pretty sure that it is a UTI. He was acting normally when I got home. I only notice a problem when I saw the pink in the urine on the pad. They he peed a second time and it was pinkish. He has been to the vet and the groomers recently, he also was around a neighbor's dog, who has a history of UTIs. He is not in any pain, he was running around light night, he is pooping normally. He also was drinking fine and was intensely interested in my dinner. I will call around 10.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope he is doing better this morning! While UTIs can become serious, they can also be effectively treated and not have long term effects - just ask Sweetness! 

If this happens again, you might ask Lucky's vet about adding a holistic supplement like Animal Essentials tinkle tonic and see if that works with his diet and meds. Sweetness had recurring UTIs about 5 years ago and I started giving her the tinkle tonic for five days every month - absolutely no recurrence since then!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wishing Lucky a very speedy recovery and hopefully he will be able to come home today!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry Lucky has to stay at the vets overnight and hopefully he is home today. I'm sure you are anxious to have him back. That's good he is not in pain and is acting as usual. Sounds like you caught it right away.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor Lucky! I hope he is much better today and coming home! It's good that you caught it early. Will check back later.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Praying you get good news on Lucky today and that he is able to come home. Thinking of you both:grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I just got an update. He is doing great no more blood in his urine. He is coming home on antibiotics. I will be leaving work about noon or so and need to get antibiotics again for myself, but will pick him up shortly after that.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, great news! :chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I just got an update. He is doing great no more blood in his urine. He is coming home on antibiotics. I will be leaving work about noon or so and need to get antibiotics again for myself, but will pick him up shortly after that.


Yay Lucky. :chili::aktion033: I bet he will be so happy to be back home again. Walter, I hope you're feeling better soon too.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What wonderful news and hope that after both of you get your antibiotics, you will be feeling so much better!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe it was just his way of saying "we are in this together, Pops!"


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

So happy to hear he is doing better. Now we just need to get you healthy! Sounds like a good afternoon for y'all to snuggle up together and get some rest. Hugs.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great news Walter! Give him kisses from his Aunties!


----------



## NikoDenali (May 19, 2017)

Just read the post about Lucky. Niko-Denali say's "I know how you feel Lucky, I've had a rough week too". Glad to hear you are feeling better. So good to hear you are coming home and will be sleeping in your own bed tonight. :aktion033:
Take it easy Lucky, maybe you'll get some extra treats!

Love,
Niko-Denali & Family


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad to hear Lucky's feeling better. I hope you are, too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter - just seeing this. So glad that Luck is doing better. Hoping it's a simple UTI and that the antibiotics clear it up.

I was alarmed to see that you're still on antibiotics. You've been one sick guy. Please take care of yourself and follow Doctor's orders.

Sending lots of prayers and healing energy for both you and Lucky.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Walter - just seeing this. So glad that Luck is doing better. Hoping it's a simple UTI and that the antibiotics clear it up.
> 
> I was alarmed to see that you're still on antibiotics. You've been one sick guy. Please take care of yourself and follow Doctor's orders.
> 
> Sending lots of prayers and healing energy for both you and Lucky.


Walter knows how much I worry about him. He is always there for others ... even when he is not feeling well himself. Of course, knowing Walter, he will say that's okay. 

Walter, I am so glad the doctor gave you a prescription for Tessalon ... hopefully, that will calm down your cough so that you can rest better. Coughs alone can wear one down.

Please give Luck more hugs from me. More hugs for you, too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

We got home after 2:30. He is happy to be home and has been playing a bit. We rested but he wanted to play fetch. His first pee had blood in it. His second was smaller but no blood. He ate all of his kibble tonight. He needs a bath, he is a bit disheveled. I am thrilled it is not stones because they are common in doges with liver issues.

His treatment;
Urinalysis
Culture and Sens
Adominal Xray
Fluid Treatment
IV Drip
Urethral Cath
Plasma
Ampicilin Inj (2x)
Amoxiillian 2x a day for 3 days.

Lynn, I think again is the operative word re antibiotics. I hope I start feeling better. When the Dr saw me his first words were You do not look good. 

Marie, I hope the tessalon works. Maybe some slight relief now.

Thanks everyone for your caring and good thoughts.

I am supposed to call the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Walter, I'm sorry I forgot you weren't feeling well, even so you had time and energy to give advice about my computer. That was nice of you. I'm just seeing that Lucky is home and doing OK, I hope he is better soon too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:w00t: oh my gosh ((((Walter)))) I read the captions on the thread, scared me to death. So glad little Lucky is feeling better, and you...... you and Lucky need to take it easy and rest this weekend. I worry about you Walter. Wish Lorin and I lived closer, we could help you with things. Please rest ok:wub: I'll be checking on you over the weekend


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Walter I am so happy to read that Lucky is safely home healing and hopefully you can as well. I hope you both get some much needed rest this weekend! :thmbup:


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thinking of you guys Walter. Feel free to pack a bag and head to Virginia. We will be happy to take care of you both. I was raised by my Dad, I am an Aunt to 5 boys, a wife, and the mom of 2 little boy fluffs, trust me, 2 more boys in our house will fit right in  . We hope you will feel better very soon. Love to you and Lucky.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So far so good. He has been acting normal. His pee has been fine, just the first one since he got home was red-tinged. I think part of it is that he is worried about me, so he is stressed. When I picked him up, he was so sullen, he looked like a different dog. He has perked back up.

I have not been sick in 20 years, this is horrible. I feel better some days and at some times.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So Walter, somehow I missed that you were not well. I certainly hope you are taking your meds and feeling better! I'm so happy to hear Lucky is feeling better. Sending love.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

sherry said:


> So Walter, somehow I missed that you were not well. I certainly hope you are taking your meds and feeling better! I'm so happy to hear Lucky is feeling better. Sending love.


I came down with pneumonia about 6 weeks ago, had a rough time, but got better, then got a cold, improved, and now I have an infection again.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh goodness! I've been a little under the weather, too, and haven't checked in to SM. It hated to see this thread! But I'm very glad Little Lucky is feeling better.

I hope you feel better soon, too, Walter. Coughs can sure wear you down....I had one last year that lasted for at least six weeks. I didn't think it would ever stop. Take care of yourself!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so happy Lucky is home, it's not stones and feeling a bit better, what a relief!
Give him a big hug from Awntie and the girls.

Feel better, Walter.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Goodness, Walter, I am sorry Lucky was ill. I am sure he is happy to be home with daddy. You take good care of yourself! Lucky needs you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Walter, I'm glad Lucky is home and hope you both feel better. We had a horrible cold/bronchitis/flu going around here about two months ago. It took multiple rounds of antibiotics and about two months for most people to get fully over it, so hopefully you are on the mend.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Vet called - they did not detect any bacteria growth, but will keep him on the amoxycillin for a few more days. I have to take him back for a recheck in a couple of weeks. They did see blood in the urine draw, they want to recheck it to see if there is still blood. Otherwise he has been fine.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm glad Lucky is doing better. And home, I'm sure makes him a happy boy.
Now about you, I hate to hear you have been so sick. Ron and I got sick earlier this year but kicked it pretty fast. Please take care and follow the doctor's orders.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checking in on you Walter and little Lucky. You really need rest, your body is letting you know. I worry about you both
I got a little bug yesterday and have been in bed most of the day:blush: so if I'm taking a nap you should to. Hugs to both of you:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Paula,

Luck has been fine, the only issue was the blood in the urine; otherwise he has been his normal self. If he did not use pee pads I probably would never have known. I am disappointed that they did not find bacteria, because that would definitely say it is a UTI. It could be that they did not allow enough time for it to grow, or that the bacteria count is too small. He only had pinkish blood once since I brought him home, since then his pees are normal and he is eating and drinking fine.

I am back on antibiotics and they are starting to work. I still cough a bit, but for the last three or four days, I really just wanted to crawl up into a little ball and lay there. (I really wish I could.) But I am feeling better and I did rest today. 

You take care of yourself. Make sure you get plenty of rest.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Walter, I'm so out of the loop. I had no idea you were ill. Went away to France for two weeks, came back and my computer was pushing up daisies. Started to act up before I left the country but was on strike when I came back. My son said I had 0 space left on my drive and it couldn't even throw out the trash. So he finally got it going this morning and now I'm trying to catch up and see this. I'm glad that it sounds like Lucky is on the road to recovery. You probably caught it so soon that maybe there wasn't much bacteria in there at the time. Hoping so. And for you -- please take care of yourself. My cousin had pneumonia and she didn't know it...actually was asking me for a gastroenterologist thinking it was a stomach thing. It was advance double pneumonia! Did you get a recent chest exray to double check things? I worry about you there on your own with Lucky. Please make yourself a pain to the docs if you don't improve and try to take time off.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So hectic I haven't checked in and I see this about Lucky..
I'm so glad he's better now and you will hopefully be better soon too...
Be careful of that pneumonia,it really strips your energy.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Walter,

Just seeing this post now. I hope that Lucky is ok. This happened to Harry about 4 times during his life... and each time they found nothing, so they sent us home on antibiotics without a clear diagnosis. One time I was having about 25 people over for a BBQ and I left my husband and kids to handle the guests and took Harry in. My family thought I was nuts, clearly they're not all "dog people". These dogs really put us through our paces!!!! Please keep us updated.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It might be as Sue suggested, because he uses pee pads, I caught it at the first sign of problems. Therefore the bacteria colonies could be very very small. It could be a bacteria that they do not scan for. It could be sludge in the gall bladder, though I would have thought the x ray would have shown shadowing. I am glad it is not stones.

No pink urine since.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry! I have been so out of touch. I hope you and Luck are on the path of recovery. BTW, the bonsai tree is growing!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

We have to get you mini scissors. We are doing better.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> We have to get you mini scissors. We are doing better.



Good to hear you are doing better.


----------

